# Replacing Chrome Exhaust extension



## mmck28

The chrome end of my exhaust broke off after my last trip. I think it is designed to divert exhaust fumes away from the habitation door vents.

Does anyone know if this section (what is left of it) can come off the exhaust pipe and be replaced by a new chrome end?

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## bigcats30

If it can it will only be held on my either a bolt or a clasp a few inches along the 'proper' exhaust

Have a look underneath it'll either be a allen key or a bolt head type and once undone (and a squirt off WD40 to loosen grime etc) it should just pull off

any car bling type website/shop (halfords included) will sell a replacement


----------



## Sprinta

it's a bit bigger than the usual blingy end pieces that are sold, but I've seen them on sale in Nuke's shop, worth giving him a call/pm


----------

